# Aal entschleimen ?



## Der_Glücklose (12. Juni 2003)

.....


----------



## Mühle (12. Juni 2003)

Ich streife meine Aale mit einer Handvoll Salz mit festem Griff von vorn nach hinten ab. Geht schnell und sehr gut. 
Oder wofür willst Du die Aale entschleimen?

Gruß Mühle


----------



## C.K. (12. Juni 2003)

Ich mache da keine chem. Experimente, sondern nehme billiges Aldi Essig!


----------



## fishing-willi (12. Juni 2003)

wiso entschleimt ihr eure aale eigendlich?
ich hab das bisher noch nie gemacht, und ich wüsste auch nciht warum ich das in zukunft machen sollte!hat es irgendwas mit dem verzehr auf sich, oder sind euch die aale zu glitschig zum anfassen?



gruß fishing-willi


----------



## C.K. (12. Juni 2003)

Irgendwie finde ich das zu eckelig die Aale mit Schleim in den Rauch zu hängen!


----------



## theactor (13. Juni 2003)

HI,

was Räuchern angeht..habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass der Aal in der (Salz-)Lake eh' einen Großteil seines Schleims absondert, bzw. er sich gut abstreifen lässt..
?!

Gruß,
theactor


----------



## MichaelB (13. Juni 2003)

Moin,

Aalschleim ist einfach nicht so appetitlich, deshalb entschleime ich sie auch: ein paar Hand voll Sand und dann von vorn nach hinten abstreifen.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## leierfisch (13. Juni 2003)

Salmiak iss das beste:m .Aale mit wasser bedecken und Ein schuss Salmiak ins wasser,eimer zu machen und kräftig schütteln.Aale den schleim abstreifen:m


----------



## ollidi (13. Juni 2003)

Ich mache es auch grundsätzlich mit Salz. Das geht wirklich gut. 
Wenn man sie auch vor dem Räuchern in eine Salzlake gelegt hat, geht der Schleim nach dem rausnehmen auch sehr gut ab.


----------



## Dorsch (13. Juni 2003)

hallo

am einfachsten ist es den Aal vor dem schlachten ca.5 minuten in heißes wasser legen der schleim löst sich von allein.dann einmal abstreifen und feddich.


----------



## Mohrchen (13. Juni 2003)

@dorsch,vor dem Schlachten??? Ist das Dein Ernst!!!
Mohrchen


----------



## Dorsch (13. Juni 2003)

natürlich vorher durch einen stich hinter den kopf den fisch töten.
ein kehlschnitt geht auch.mit vor dem schlachten meine ich vor dem ausnehmen.


----------



## havkat (13. Juni 2003)

Ich entschleime unmittelbar vor dem Räuchern, also auf keinen Fall vor´m Einfrieren. (Tip von ´nem alten Fischermann).

Das geschieht automatisch beim Salzen (Lake).


----------

